
Micro HTML and CSS Only Framework for Slides/Presentations - ggurgone
https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/1096051462407405568
======
Theodores
Not sure what to make about this idea of going off piste with your own
elements.

Next there will be people wanting to roll their own 'bus ticket' elements,
'parking-ticket' elements, 'food-label' elements and so on. Div soup will
start to look hygienic again.

Can't people give the elements in the HTML5 a fair go?

Besides 'css-slide' is actually quite a thing to type, might as well use
'section' with it autocompleting in the editor.

~~~
smacktoward
Look upon [https://www.webcomponents.org/](https://www.webcomponents.org/), ye
mighty, and despair...

------
ronilan
The “inspired by” article is where the beef is:
[https://www.chenhuijing.com/blog/html-slides-without-
framewo...](https://www.chenhuijing.com/blog/html-slides-without-frameworks/)

------
thex10
And not a bit of Javascript in sight! love it.

~~~
ggurgone
I imagine you could add keyboard navigation with a bunch of radio inputs with
the same name (and hidden to screen readers)

~~~
Technetium_Hat
You can add the tabindex attribute to non-form elements

~~~
ggurgone
yup that'd enable tabbing. With radio inputs you could use left and right keys
to go to the prev and next slide

~~~
ggurgone
something like this
[https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/10961238298925916...](https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/1096123829892591616)

